# Auguri Veciooooo



## Vera (18 Dicembre 2019)

@perplesso


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

Auguri!


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2019)

Auguri!


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

URI


----------



## Marjanna (18 Dicembre 2019)

Auguri!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lara3 (18 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> @perplesso


Auguri  !
Quanti ?


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quanti ?


Abbastanza per cominciare a informarsi su Cialis e Viagra sembra...


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2019)

Auguri!


----------



## oriente70 (19 Dicembre 2019)

Auguri


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> @perplesso


grazie  

vecio e cagionevole, pure....


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2019)

Grazie a tutti


----------



## patroclo (19 Dicembre 2019)

Auguri!!!!!!!....in ritardo


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Auguri!!!!!!!....in ritardo


----------



## ivanl (20 Dicembre 2019)

Auguri!!


----------



## ologramma (21 Dicembre 2019)

stato poco  su internet  e qui , rimedio se gli auguri li faccio adesso?
Auguri  di un buon compleanno e anche un felice Natale


----------



## perplesso (21 Dicembre 2019)

Grazie a tutti


----------



## stany (21 Dicembre 2019)

Non capivo chi fosse ..  limite mio!
Adesso posso fare gli auguri in modo consapevole,anche se in ritardo...
 Buon compleanno
E già  che ci sono, auguri per un sereno e proficuo 2020


----------

